
Paid app disabled via update, customers offered free trial of new app instead - dt3ft
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.flightradar24free&hl=en_US&showAllReviews=true
======
KCUOJJQJ
It should be possible to install older versions of an app, at least the
versions the user had installed in the past. This would also allow users to
downgrade if a new version didn't work on their devices or all devices.

------
dt3ft
If a paid app stops working (made to stop working with an update), should not
there be a refund? Is this legal?

~~~
mydongle
Man, who thought screwing over the people willing to pay for their first app
was a good idea? Good customers they could've brought along on the ride with
their new app via a credit or something. Then hit them with in app purchases
for even better service/support or something, or do nothing, which is better
than what they did here.

